

Paul Erdős - cj
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Erd%C5%91s

======
Ogre
My dad was a mathematician and has an Erdos number of 2. I figure that gives
me an Erdos number of 3, I'll count my dad helping me with homework when I was
a kid. Perhaps no one else will.

